# design plans for outdoor enclosure



## johnnysd (May 12, 2011)

hello all, 
i'm about to start building an outdoor enclosure for my juvenile sullie. but i am new at this and i have no idea as to how to go about doing this. i've been looking at old threads to get ideas but a lot of these posts have had their pictures deleted. 
anyways this is what i'm working with. i have an area of the yard sectioned of its approximately 14'7 x 5'5 almost rectangular in shape. 
i need to know if anyone has any old blue prints they used to build their enclosure that they can share with me. or if anyone has or knows of any old threads that describe how to build one of these enclosures step by step. i'm completely lost when it comes to this so the more thorough and descriptive the better....thank you


----------



## dmarcus (May 12, 2011)

Don't feel bad, I have very little carpentry skills and I just blindly start building and for the most part it turns out okay... Hopefully you get some plans or ideas that will help you...


----------



## Laura (May 12, 2011)

look at the Enclosure thread... i just posted pics of our pen we enlarged yesterday..


----------



## johnnysd (May 12, 2011)

Laura said:


> look at the Enclosure thread... i just posted pics of our pen we enlarged yesterday..



laura, i was just looking at yours and it looks great. can you give me a more detailed description of how you built it. what type of wood did you use? did you dig a hole and use rebar with cement? or did you just bury some metal poles?


----------



## Laura (May 12, 2011)

we put green board down on the dirt, pound the metal posts down into the dirt, then screwed then to the board, then placed one of the pine 2x12x12 n top of the green board, screwed that, then another on top of that, did that on the three sides. 
Took about an hour. No digging, no cement.. we can remove it if nec, to go bigger. 
There are a few low spots on the ground, i put dirt over them.. 
Dont over think it.. it will drive you nuts!


----------



## johnnysd (May 12, 2011)

Laura said:


> we put green board down on the dirt, pound the metal posts down into the dirt, then screwed then to the board, then placed one of the pine 2x12x12 n top of the green board, screwed that, then another on top of that, did that on the three sides.
> Took about an hour. No digging, no cement.. we can remove it if nec, to go bigger.
> There are a few low spots on the ground, i put dirt over them..
> Dont over think it.. it will drive you nuts!



whats a green board?


----------



## Laura (May 12, 2011)

green board is pressure treated wood, that doesnt rot. 
It has chemicals in it.. some would say do not use it, but its at the bottom, and in this case, the torts have very little contact with it.


----------



## The_Sugar70 (Aug 16, 2011)

*message out of learner*

hey absolutely everyone, 
simply want to speak "hi", desire to invest many decent occasion surrounding this community forum :] 
visit on mine site: schody stalowe


----------



## Reborn_Elf62 (Aug 23, 2011)

*Say hi to newbie!*

Hello! I would like to introduce myself to all posters here. I am new to the subject of this forum, and I find it very interesting! I have find a lot of this information very usefull! rnI think, that I will stay here for a while  rnCheers!


----------



## MrsPlease (Aug 25, 2011)

*cheers!*

Corner Lot ; ]rnAt the beginning I wanted to say and write siema little about me: )rnMy name is Martha, currently studying , and on this website I found a problem. A bet with a buddy about it , whose blog will be more popular  cos like if someone was interested in it I put the link here  Ekologiczne jedzenie , And I would be grateful for a little neizmiernie constructive feedback in the topic of my project on this page.rnThanks in Advance wszystim kind, as someone of you will be in Poznan, then I invite you to the beer rnA good start you have a bunch of my favorites  [ img ] http://zakwitnij.blox.pl/resource/100_1221.jpg [/ img]


----------

